# 2 holes example solves



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 R D' L D' U' F' L2 R 
y2 // inspection
D R' F D y' // 222
U' F2 U2 R // BR pair
U' S' U L' U L // FL pair
S U R U R' // FR pair
S' U' S // solve one more cross edge
U' R' U' F2 R F2 R' F' U R U' F' // 2 holes CLL (not all algs generated yet)
U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U // L5EP
45 STM

you can generate algs for 2 holes CLL using cube explorer
Next : L B U' R' L2 F D2 L D F2 L' U2 R D2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 1, 2021)

What is 2 holes method?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> What is 2 holes method?


It's basically a FreeFOP approach to MI that V Achyuthan (formally Xtowncuber2007) claims to have invented.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> It's basically a FreeFOP approach to MI that V Achyuthan (formally Xtowncuber2007) claims to have invented.


First, it is Xtremecuber2007 (Drew Brad's yt channel name is Xtowncuber bruh)
Second, not claimed. I did invent it.
Third, I don't want to start an argument.
Fourth and Final, If anybody wanna help me generate 2 holes CLL algs pm me.
Thank you


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L B U' R' L2 F D2 L D F2 L' U2 R D2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2


x2 // inspection
R2 L' U2 F' U F D y' R U R // 222 + BL pair
F' U' L' U L // FL pair + one more cross edge
S U' S' U R U' S' // Last pair
y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U'// L5EP
40 STM

Next : F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' B D2 L D' F' L' U' B R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 2, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> First, it is Xtremecuber2007 (Drew Brad's yt channel name is Xtowncuber bruh)
> Second, not claimed. I did invent it.
> Third, I don't want to start an argument.
> Fourth and Final, If anybody wanna help me generate 2 holes CLL algs pm me.
> Thank you


if you did invent it why the name is not Xtremecuber2007 method?
seems fishy to me


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> if you did invent it why the name is not Xtremecuber2007 method?
> seems fishy to me


Why is CFOP not called the *Jessica Fridrich method?*


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> It's basically a FreeFOP approach to MI that V Achyuthan (formally Xtowncuber2007) claims to have invented.


Also just because MI1 and 2 holes have similarities doesn't mean they are same methods. 
If you can compare MI1 and 2 holes maybe you can compare ZZ (EO cross) and CFOP as well. They have only one main difference. Doing EO before starting.



Filipe Teixeira said:


> if you did invent it why the name is not Xtremecuber2007 method?
> seems fishy to me


Bruh. Because I didn't want to name a method after myself. Also my name is V Achyuthan. And as I told I don't wanna start an argument.


cuberswoop said:


> Why is CFOP not called the *Jessica Fridrich method?*


Good point.


----------



## PiKeeper (Nov 2, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> First, it is Xtremecuber2007 (Drew Brad's yt channel name is Xtowncuber bruh)
> Second, not claimed. I did invent it.
> Third, I don't want to start an argument.
> Fourth and Final, If anybody wanna help me generate 2 holes CLL algs pm me.
> Thank you


The 2 holes cll algs are already genned, they're called NCLL.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

PiKeeper said:


> The 2 holes cll algs are already genned, they're called NCLL.


haha. That is not the answer buddy. 2 holes CLL algs solve EO and CLL at the same time. Maybe you should read about a method thoroughly first and then ask questions or make conclusions about it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 2, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L B U' R' L2 F D2 L D F2 L' U2 R D2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2


*ZBLL variant*:
z y // Inspection
u2 B F2 L F2 R' U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' // 222 + Setup for easy pairs [13/13]
U' R2 U2 R' // Multislot +1 [4/17]
U' F' r U r' // LS + EO [5/22]
U' F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // ZBLL [15/37]
*37 STM*

Kind of debatable whether this is "2-Hole" but I would still count it


Next: U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' D B' D' U' L F' U2 B2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' D B' D' U' L F' U2 B2 D


z2 // inspection
U2 R2 U' L' // 222
U R F U' R // BR pair
U2 R' F R // FL pair
R U' R' // FR pair
U' M' U' M // 1 more cross edge
y F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' // 2 holes CLL
U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M U' // L5EP
41 STM

Next : L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U F R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F U'



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *ZBLL variant*:
> z y // Inspection
> u2 B F2 L F2 R' U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' // 222 + Setup for easy pairs [13/13]
> U' R2 U2 R' // Multislot +1 [4/17]
> ...


Sorry but this is not 2 holes. It is just "more like" CFOP.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Why is CFOP not called the *Jessica Fridrich method?*


It is actually sometimes referred to as the Fridrich method. I personally prefer this but not many people do so I just say CFOP for easier understanding



V Achyuthan said:


> haha. That is not the answer buddy. 2 holes CLL algs solve EO and CLL at the same time. Maybe you should read about a method thoroughly first and then ask questions or make conclusions about it.


That's not the greatest alg set. Let me clarify. It is a good trick set for if you stumble upon a good case but this is still NCLL and this already exists. Perfect example of "Do what I say not as I do" because you clearly don't know much about the NCLL extensions. On top of that it would be better, most of the time, to do NCLL + L5E due to better algs and recognition.



V Achyuthan said:


> First, it is Xtremecuber2007 (Drew Brad's yt channel name is Xtowncuber bruh)
> Second, not claimed. I did invent it.
> Third, I don't want to start an argument.
> Fourth and Final, If anybody wanna help me generate 2 holes CLL algs pm me.
> Thank you


1. My bad I thought you used Drew's username and claimed as your own among other things. 

2. I'm pretty sure many people have thought of this before you (myself included) but did not pursue it do to being inferior. Is it viable? Yes but that doesn't mean it offers any advantages over the more viable methods (ZZ-CT for example has the advantage of less algs compared to other
1LLSLL/1LLL methods).

3. You're right and it's probably best not to get into a debate with someone who isn't willing to defend there ground. : )



V Achyuthan said:


> Also just because MI1 and 2 holes have similarities doesn't mean they are same methods.
> If you can compare MI1 and 2 holes maybe you can compare ZZ (EO cross) and CFOP as well. They have only one main difference. Doing EO before starting.


You can very well compare the ZZ and CFOP and that has been debated plenty of times before. The difference is the *both* sides had their rights and wrongs and gave good arguments.

Edit:


> Sorry but this is not 2 holes. It is just "more like" CFOP



I think you mean FreeFOP. If you're doing a partial cross method you're bound to "accidently" put in the "right" piece. This is like calling the 3x3 WR a Petrus solve. It's merely a coincidence. I also find this post extremely ironic lol.

You're just jealous I had a lower movecount


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 2, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U F R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F U'


y' U' F' R' F // 222
L U L' U' L U2 L' // BL pair 
y U F' R U R' // FR pair
M' U' M U y L U2 L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U2 F R U' R2 D' F2 D R F' U // 2 holes CLL
M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' // L5EP
45 STM

Next : B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' B' L U2 L' D F R U'



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 3. You're right and it's probably best not to get into a debate with someone who isn't willing to defend there ground. : )


Bad joke buddy. I can defend my grounds. But I have gotten into a lot of fights before and I am not willing to start another one again. If you don't want to accept 2 holes as a new method then don't.



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You're just jealous I had a lower movecount


Too funny dude. Because I have got a 31 move solve before.



V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' B' L U2 L' D F R U'


x' // inspection
y' U F L F' B R2 R' U R u y// 222 and FL pair
U R U2 R2 U' R S' U' S // BR pair + one cross edge
R U R' U F' U' F // FR pair
F' L' U L S' U L' U' L f // 2 holes CLL
U M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' // L5EP
45 STM

Next : B2 L' F2 L F' U2 D L' D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 D' L2



V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 L' F2 L F' U2 D L' D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 D' L2


y' // inspection
U' L' F' R' F' D' // 222
y R' D2 U' R' U R D' U R' U' R U2 S' U2 S D' // FL + FR pair +1 cross edge
U' R' U R // BR pair
y U' R2 F2 R F' L' U2 L2 F L' U2 R // 2 holes CLL
U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M // L5EP
48 STM

Next : L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' R D2 B' L' B' D' R U2 L'



V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' R D2 B' L' B' D' R U2 L'


z2 // inspection
F2 L' U' R B' D2 // 222
y U R2 F // FL pair
R U R' // FR pair
M' U' L' B l // BR pair + oone cross edge
y F' U' R F U2 F' R' F U' F' U2 F // 2 holes CLL
M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP
38 STM

Next : L2 U2 B2 R2 L B U2 R' B' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2



V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 U2 B2 R2 L B U2 R' B' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2


y2 // inspection
S' L f // 222
R' U R U2 F' R // FL pair + BR pair
U' R U R2 F R f' U2 S // FR pair + 1 more cross edge
U R2 U F R' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U // 2 holes CLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // L3E / EPLL
37 STM

Next : F' U' F B' R U' L B2 D L F2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F2 R'



V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F' U' F B' R U' L B2 D L F2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F2 R'


U L B2 R' D2 // 222
y U' R2 U' R // BR pair
S' U' L' U' L S // FL pair
F' L F' L' F2 U S' U S // FR pair + one cross edge
R U' L2 B2 R2 D' R F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 // finish
37 STM

Next : B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L F2 R' U' B' D F U F' U2 F2 D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L F2 R' U' B' D F U F' U2 F2 D2


z2 y // inspection
D R' U F U2 R2 // 222
L' U2 L U L' U' L U' F' U' F // FL and FR pair
M' U' l U' L' U L U L' // one cross edge + BL pair
y' U R' F' R F' U' F U F // 2 holes CLL
M U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' // L5EP
43 STM

Next : B L2 B' L2 F' U2 B L2 F U2 R2 F U' B' L2 R' B' D2 F' D' F'


----------



## Athefre (Nov 6, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> haha. That is not the answer buddy. 2 holes CLL algs solve EO and CLL at the same time. Maybe you should read about a method thoroughly first and then ask questions or make conclusions about it.


Which we are calling NCLLEO.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Which we are calling NCLLEO.


Fine. all algs generated yet?


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 6, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Second, not claimed. I did invent it.
> Third, I don't want to start an argument.


Not to be ongry, right, but if you go into the new Method Thread, you can literally find this exact method every 8 pages or so.
It's not explicitly on the wiki since pretty much everyone drops this idea before going further with it.
And I DID tell you the above, plus the downsides before.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't know which was the last scramble I posted so I took a random scramble from CStimer
U2 D' L F L B R D L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2
z y2 F u U B // FS
R U2 R' r' U r2 U2 R // SS
L' U L F U F // FR pair + DF edge
L' U L // FL pair
f U f' R' f R U' R' f' R // OLLCP
R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R // RL5EP
42 STM
40 STM with cancellations


----------

